# 6 different media players and i still cant watch video



## ScHwank (Dec 22, 2004)

The other day I went to go watch a movie and when i opened up WMP and tried to load the file i got an error message. Then WMP had to close and send in an error report. So i started to try other media players and it's all the same thing. I get an error message and the programs must close. Unfortunatly this is happening to all the videos that i play including ones on the internet. When i try opening things with VLC player i get sound but no picture. Then i get the message that Vlc has encountered an error and must close. I've been trying for the last 2 days to try and fix this downloading codec after codec and nothing working. An help would be aprecciated so i dont have to reformat. Thanks.


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

i dont suppose its a sony dvd or copy of is it as they have changed their software protection and it has caused me problems as well


----------



## girl friday (Apr 17, 2007)

have you tried watching them on divx player


----------



## ScHwank (Dec 22, 2004)

no the movies are xvid, divx, and avi. Yes i have tried them on divx player. The only thing that i have found to work is turning the HZ on my monitor down. I went from 100hz to 85 and everything was fine. thanks for the response.


----------

